# Compatibilité iMac pour Windows 11



## Killer68 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si mon iMAC de fin 2013, est compatible pour installer Windows 11.
Je joint une capture d'écran avec les renseignements du MAC.
Sur la 2ème capture, vous pouvez voir 2 disques dur. 1 externe (CRUCIAL) et 1 interne (Sans titre)
Le DD externe me sert au démarrage du MAC, et le DD interne me servira pour Windows, pour des jeux de guerre.
*ATTENTION*, je ne suis pas du tout un pro de l'informatique.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## edenpulse (5 Janvier 2023)

Réponse très simple : Non


----------



## Killer68 (5 Janvier 2023)

Merci.

Donc, je peux installer Windows 10, comme j'avais avant avec PARALLELS DESKTOP ?


----------



## edenpulse (5 Janvier 2023)

C’est 2 choses différentes. Tu peux installer Windows 11 ou 10 avec Parallels Desktop.


----------



## Killer68 (Jeudi à 14:31)

Bonjour,

Je vous souhaite une très bonne année 2023

Je reviens vers vous pour vous demander:
Quand je démarre l'ordi, j'appuie sur* ALT* pour choisir sur quels disques démarrer. Chose étrange, ça ne m'affiche pas le DD interne.
J'ai effacé le DD Interne, et maintenant, il est introuvable.
*Que dois-je faire* ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Romuald (Jeudi à 16:01)

Ben si, il est la.
Le disque physique s'appelle HDD ST...
Le disque logique s'appelle 'sans titre', il est au format apfs et il fait 1to.


----------



## Killer68 (Jeudi à 16:36)

Merci pour la réponse, mais ça ne m'avance pas.

Avec la touche ALT, au démarrage, je devrais trouver les 2 disques ( le HDD et le SSD )
Or, il n'y a que le SSD qui s'affiche.
Si je débranche le SSD, plus rien ne s'affiche, à part un écran gris, et, au milieu:
support.apple .com/mac/startup.     -2106F
J'ai cherché sans rien trouvé.
Il faut dire que je suis un petit débutant.


----------



## lepetitpiero (Jeudi à 17:02)

C'est NORMAL l'appui sur la touche ALT permet d'afficher les disques QUI COMPORTENT UN SYSTEME d'installé...


----------



## Locke (Jeudi à 17:47)

Killer68 a dit:


> Le DD externe me sert au démarrage du MAC, et le DD interne me servira pour Windows, pour des jeux de guerre.


Tu oublies cette idée, c'est impossible, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire une installation de Windows dans un disque dur qui ne contient pas une version de macOS fonctionnelle, de plus le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné.


Killer68 a dit:


> Quand je démarre l'ordi, j'appuie sur* ALT* pour choisir sur quels disques démarrer. Chose étrange, ça ne m'affiche pas le DD interne.
> J'ai effacé le DD Interne, et maintenant, il est introuvable.
> *Que dois-je faire* ?


Si tu as effacé le disque dur interne en faisant un formatage, comme il n'y a aucune version de macOS, en démarrant avec la touche *alt/option* tu ne verras jamais le disque dur interne puisqu'il est vide !


Killer68 a dit:


> Donc, je peux installer Windows 10, comme j'avais avant avec PARALLELS DESKTOP ?


Tu peux installer Parallels Desktop, mais uniquement que dans ton SSD USB. Si tu crées une machine virtuelle de Windows, tu peux déplacer cette dernière dans le disque dur interne, mais c'est tout. Tel quel, ton disque dur interne ne peut te servir que pour faire du stockage.


----------



## Killer68 (Jeudi à 17:57)

Je pensais utiliser le DD interne pour installer l'OS MOJAVE, installer Parallels Desktop avec Windows 10 et pouvoir installer STEAM
pour accéder aux jeux. 
N'y a t'il pas un moyen pour installer un OS sur le DDI.


----------



## Locke (Jeudi à 18:03)

Killer68 a dit:


> Je pensais utiliser le DD interne pour installer l'OS MOJAVE, installer Parallels Desktop avec Windows 10 et pouvoir installer STEAM
> pour accéder aux jeux.
> N'y a t'il pas un moyen pour installer un OS sur le DDI.


C'est tout à fait possible, par contre, si les versions de macOS sont différentes, il te faudra jongler au démarrage avec la touche *alt/option*. De base, dans *Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage* on peut sélectionner quelle sera la version de macOS qui devra toujours démarrer.

Si tu installes une version de macOS Mojave dans ton disque dur interne, il te sera possible d'installer une version de Windows 11. Attention, il ne faut pas partitionner d'avance le disque dur interne et suivre à la lettre les indications d'Assistant Boot Camp. De plus, il faudra le temps de l'installation de Windows déconnecter impérativement ton SSD USB, sinon ce sera un échec.


----------



## Killer68 (Jeudi à 18:22)

Pour les versions de Mac OS, se seras les mêmes. OS Mojave.
Questions de partitions, je n'y touche pas, car je ne c'est pas m'en servir.
Je ne passe pas par Boot Camp, je passe par Parallels Desktop.
OK pour le SSD. Je l'éjecte le temps d'installer Windows.

Comment faire pour installer l'OS Mojave sur le DD Interne, puisqu'il n'apparait nul part ?
Ma question est peut-être idiote, mais, j'apprend.


----------



## Locke (Jeudi à 18:37)

Killer68 a dit:


> Je ne passe pas par Boot Camp, je passe par Parallels Desktop.


Tu vas te mélanger les pinceaux avec 2 versions identiques ! Parallels Desktop ne prend pas beaucoup de place, pour moi tu aurais tout intérêt à en faire l'installation dans ton SSD USB de démarrage, d'installer une machine virtuelle de Windows 10, puis de la déplacer dans ton disque dur interne qui te servira aussi de stockage en tout genre.

Mais vouloir jouer à des jeux dans une machine virtuelle ne sera pas folichon. Il faut bien comprendre qu'une version de Windows n'utilisera jamais en direct les matériels d'une carte mère d'un Mac. Tout ne sera que de l'émulation, de plus pour la mémoire on ne peut octroyer que la moitié de celle du Mac utilisé.

Par curiosité, quels sont les noms de tes jeux de guerre ? S'ils sont récents sur PC, tu oublies.


----------



## ericse (Jeudi à 19:34)

Killer68 a dit:


> Je ne passe pas par Boot Camp, je passe par Parallels Desktop.


Bonjour,
C'est dommage, surtout pour des Jeux, si tu peux utiliser bootcamp il sera bien plus performant.
Et si tu utilises Parallels pour une autre raison, alors pourquoi 2 instances de macOS, ça ne t'apporte que des complications ?


----------



## Killer68 (Jeudi à 20:26)

Pour les jeux de guerre et les autres, (beaucoup de jeux Objets Cachés, pour mon petit-fils que je garde assez souvent) ce ne sont pas des jeux récents. 4 ans Minimum, 10 ans maxi, y compris les jeux de guerre.
Pourquoi je veux installer W10, parce qu'il y a bcp de jeux non compatible avec MAC, surtout les jeux d'Objets Cachés.

Je veux bien installer W10 sur le SSD, mais, comment faire pour le déplacer sur le Disque Interne? du fait qu'il n'apparait nulle part, sauf sur l'utilitaire de disque.

Je nage complètement, et je commence à couler.

Et sur  " À propos de ce Mac "


----------



## Locke (Jeudi à 20:55)

Killer68 a dit:


> Je veux bien installer W10 sur le SSD, mais, comment faire pour le déplacer sur le Disque Interne? du fait qu'il n'apparait nulle part, sauf sur l'utilitaire de disque.


Il faut d'abord installer Parallels Desktop dans ton SSD qui contient macOS Mojave. Déjà comment est formaté ton SSD, en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou APFS ?


----------



## ericse (Jeudi à 22:27)

Killer68 a dit:


> Pourquoi je veux installer W10, parce qu'il y a bcp de jeux non compatible avec MAC, surtout les jeux d'Objets Cachés.


Windows 10 oui, c'est bien compris, mais pourquoi avec Parallels Desktop plutôt que Bootcamp ? 
Mais bon, si tu es sûr que c'est mieux comme ça pour toi, pas de soucis.


----------



## Killer68 (Hier à 16:51)

Parce qu'avec Bootcamp, il faut redémarrer l'ordi. Avec Parallels, pas besoin. Et comme mon abonnement chez Parallels est valable jusqu'au mois de Septembre, autant en profiter.
Mon SSD est formaté en APFS. Voir Capture.

Une fois Parallels Desktop installé, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## ericse (Hier à 18:42)

Killer68 a dit:


> Parce qu'avec Bootcamp, il faut redémarrer l'ordi. Avec Parallels, pas besoin. Et comme mon abonnement chez Parallels est valable jusqu'au mois de Septembre, autant en profiter.
> Mon SSD est formaté en APFS. Voir Capture.
> 
> Une fois Parallels Desktop installé, que dois-je faire ?


Mais message #10 tu dis bien que tu veux un Mojave spécial pour Parallels ? Donc obligation de rebooter aussi...
Mais bon, si tu es sûr que c'est mieux comme ça pour toi, pas de soucis.


----------

